# Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle



## Ghost90 (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir zu Weihnachten drei neue Karpfenrollen kaufen. Habe momentan noch die B. Richi FR 500 mit diesen bin ich so lala zufrieden. (Die Bremse ist nicht so das Wahre). Waren aber auch sehr günstige Rollen.

Nun habe ich mir mal den Nachfolger der Rolle angeschaut die NAVIUM 4000. Diese sieht wesentlich besser verarbeitet aus. Würde mich interessieren ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle gemacht hat.
http://www.brichi.de/produktneuheiten/rollen/267-freilaufrolle-navium-4000.html

Liebe Grüße,
Ghost90


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Erstmal wieviel willst du für deine Rolle ausgeben?! Und wieviel sollte sie zum Beispiel an Schnurfassung haben? 

Wieso muss es denn B.richi sein? Schau dir doch mal die Shimanos an. Diese Rolle find ich auch so lala bis nicht gut. Eine Rolle kann sehr entscheidend über den Fang des Karpfens sein. Deswegen sollte man eine vernünftige Bremse eine stabile Achse und eine gute qualität an Kugellagern haben und diese Rolle ist aus meiner Sicht nicht das Wahre.

Geh am Besten in einen Angelladen und schau dir die Rollen dort an. Lass dich von den dort beraten.
Diese Rolle hol ich mir bald, nur als Beispiel: http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p3729_Shimano-Ultegra-14000-XT-B.html

Natürlich kann sie dir auch zu teuer sein.

Gruß


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Die Navium soll garnicht so schlecht sein. Habe ich jedenfalls in einem Testbericht auf irgendeiner Karpfenseite gelesen.
Fragt mich aber bitte nicht auf welcher, ist schon ein gutes Jahr her...

Hatte sie auf einer Messe auch mal in der Hand. Sie scheint solide verarbeitet und macht einen guten ersten Eindruck.
Mehr will ich aber nicht dazu sagen...

Versuche doch mal auf CHG was näheres rauszufinden, soweit ich weiß fischt einer der Teamangler von B.Richi mit denen auf Raubfisch.


----------



## Bellaron (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Hey!
Schau mal bei den Okumarollen nach.Die sollen nicht schlecht sein.Ganzmetallrollen und die fischen viele Leute.Auch auf Karpfen.Glaube die Longbow die fällt so in dem Preislimit von 50.-Euro.Und die Rollen sind auch super gewertet worden.Gruß Lars


----------



## froger79 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

ich habe das gleiche Problem, und weiß nicht welche Rolle ich zum Karpfenfischen nehmen soll?
Wo kann man denn so Tests nachlesen?
Denn die Auswahl bei den Händlern ist ja riesig und auf was ich genau achten soll ( Kugellager,...) weiß ich auch nicht.
Ich wollte so 150 Euro inklusiv geflochtener Schnur ausgeben.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen, den ich will erst ab nächsten mal richtig auf Karpfen fischen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Für wieviele Rollen inkl. Schnur 150 Euro?


----------



## froger79 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Oh sorry, natürlich für eine Rolle!
Rolle soll an eine Sportex Premium Carp 2


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Wenn du sie im Netz günstig findest, wäre ne Daiwa Tournament Linear-S 4500 BR ein feiner Griff.
Dazu ne geflochtene Schnur(Power Pro) von ihm hier und du hättest ne feine Kombo:
http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-Sports/_i.html?rt=nc&_sid=570387&_sop=10


----------



## froger79 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Auf was sollte man den generell achten, was ist bei einer Karpfenrolle wichtig an Austattung?
Kugellager wieviel min.?
wormshaft? keine Ahnung was das ist
...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



froger79 schrieb:


> Auf was sollte man den generell achten, was ist bei einer Karpfenrolle wichtig an Austattung?
> Kugellager wieviel min.?
> wormshaft? keine Ahnung was das ist
> ...



Die Menge der Kugellager sagt alles und nichts aus.
4 Kugellager von hoher Qualität und an der richtigen Stelle bringen mehr, als 10 Kugellager der Sorte billig, wahllos verbaut, wo der Entwicklungsingenieur gerade noch Platz im Gehäuse gefunden hat.
Bei den Marken Shimano, Daiwa und Okuma brauchst du dir in der Preisklasse, über die Menge und Qualität der Kugellager keinen Kopf machen, das passt einfach.
Ansonsten ist wichtig zu wissen, auf welche Distanzen man überwiegend fischt, denn unter 100 Meter, kann man auf eine Big Pit- Rolle gut verzichten.
Da kann man sich dann wirklich die Kohle sparen und ist mit einer US- Baitrunner der alten Art oder einer Penn Slammer Liveliner 560 auch gut bedient und hat wenigstens die Gewissheit, dass die jedem zu erwartenden Fisch standhält und das für 80- 100 Euro.
Big- Pit- Rollen haben ein Problem, sie haben konstruktionsbedingt, einen gewollt hohen Spulenhub. Das ist aber mit dem Nachteil verbunden, dass die Achse höheren Hebelkräften ausgesetzt und stärker belastet wird.
So manch eine Big Pit- Rolle hat sich schon geoutet eine zu dünne Achse zu haben, die den Kräften nicht gewachsen war.
Insgesamt kann man sagen, Ausstattungsumfang ist weniger wichtig, als die Qualität des vorhandenen.
Hier gilt wie so oft, weniger ist manchmal mehr.
Wormshaft ist nichts anderes als die Getriebeart(Schneckengetriebe). Diese Getriebeart ist gut für eine excellente Schnurverlegung, aber tendenziell weniger standfest als ein S- Curve- Getriebe.
Stark vereinfacht:
Das eine wickelt besser, das andere hält besser(Stabilität)


----------



## froger79 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

jetzt bin ich etwas besser im Bilde, ich such mir jetzt mal ein paar Rollen raus und poste die hier.
Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere was dazu zu sagen, Danke für die Info.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Genau tu das froger79 !


----------



## froger79 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

So ich hab jetzt mal den Gerlinger durchgeblättert und festgestellt das diese Okuma Rolle keinen Freilauf hat oder ich hab ihn nicht gesehen!
Ich glaub ich muss mal beim Händler meines Vertrauens vorbeidüsen und mal ein paar Rollen in die Hand nehmen, den ich hab den Überblick verloren.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



froger79 schrieb:


> So ich hab jetzt mal den Gerlinger durchgeblättert und festgestellt das diese Okuma Rolle keinen Freilauf hat oder ich hab ihn nicht gesehen!
> Ich glaub ich muss mal beim Händler meines Vertrauens vorbeidüsen und mal ein paar Rollen in die Hand nehmen, den ich hab den Überblick verloren.



Welche Okuma- Rolle meinst du, es gibt ewig viele Modelle.
Okuma ist nicht bloß eine bestimmte Rolle, das ist 'ne Marke und zugleich einer der wenigen echten Hersteller von Angelrollen.
Also um welche geht's:
Epix, Interceptor, Trio FD, Hexana FD, Tritan, Electron, Powerliner, Cassien Baitfeeder, Longbow, Silvara.....???;+


----------



## Carras (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ........Big- Pit- Rollen haben ein Problem, sie haben konstruktionsbedingt, einen gewollt hohen Spulenhub. Das ist aber mit dem Nachteil verbunden, dass die Achse höheren Hebelkräften ausgesetzt und stärker belastet wird...........


 
Da bin ich nach wie vor, unschlüssig.

Ein Hebel berechnet sich ja aus Kraft * Länge (am auftreffenden Punkt der Kraft!)

Eine Big Pit Rolle hat zwar einen längeren Hub, aber der Punkt wo die Kraft auf die Spule auftrifft ( was auf Höhe des Schnurlaufröllchen am Bügel ist) ändert sich nie. Ob die Spule komplett ausgefahren ist oder komplett einfgefahren ist,... die Schnur kommt immer übers Schnurlufröllchen auf die Spule und damit auch auf die Achse. Und dieser Punkt ist Fix.

Es kann höchstens sein, daß die Achse einfach besser "gesichert/ geführt" ist, so lange die Spule ganz eingefahren ist und diese "Führung" bei ausgefahreren Spule wieder schlechter wird.
Ob das aber wirklich einen so großen (negativen) Einfluss hat, wie oft behauptet wird, weiß ich nicht so recht.


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



Carras schrieb:


> Da bin ich nach wie vor, unschlüssig.
> 
> Ein Hebel berechnet sich ja aus Kraft * Länge (am auftreffenden Punkt der Kraft!)
> 
> Eine Big Pit Rolle hat zwar einen längeren Hub, aber der Punkt wo die Kraft auf die Spule auftrifft ( was auf Höhe des Schnurlaufröllchen am Bügel ist) ändert sich nie. Ob die Spule komplett ausgefahren ist oder komplett einfgefahren ist,... die Schnur kommt immer übers Schnurlufröllchen auf die Spule und damit auch auf die Achse. Und dieser Punkt ist Fix.



So ganz versteh ich den Gedanken nicht. Der Punkt, wo die Schur übers Röllchen läuft, ist sicherlich fix...aber am Röllchen endet doch nicht der Zug der Schnur, der wird doch auf die Spule umgelenkt und damit auf die Achse??? Oder?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Ich bin bekennender OKUMA-Fan :vik:

An meinen Karpfenruten werkeln jetzt insgesamt 6 Powerliner (860er und 865er) und an meiner Heavy Feeder eine 65er Cassien ... und das absolut klaglos!

Ich nehme die Powerliner sogar zum spotten - bestückt mit einer 20er geflochtenen ... und sogar diese wird ordentlich verlegt.

Bremse ok, Freilauf ok, Schnurverlegung ok ... und keine der Rollen hat mehr als 50 Euro gekostet (neu, versteht sich) ... der Bucht sei Dank 

Meine Empfehlung dürfte demnach klar sein


----------



## Carras (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



vermesser schrieb:


> So ganz versteh ich den Gedanken nicht. Der Punkt, wo die Schur übers Röllchen läuft, ist sicherlich fix...aber am Röllchen endet doch nicht der Zug der Schnur, der wird doch auf die Spule umgelenkt und damit auf die Achse??? Oder?


 
Ganz genau,

und der Punkt wo die Schnur dann auf die Spule (und damit auch auf die Achse) läuft, ist immer der Selbe, egal ob die Spule ein- oder ausgefahren ist.


----------



## Tino (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

So isses Carras.
Das Problem bei einigen Rollen ist nur, dass deren Führung nicht ganz so exakt ist und die Spule im ausgefahrenen Zustand seitliches Spiel hat.

Dieses Phänomän hat die Daiwa Tournament Linear definitiv nicht.
Da wackelt nix und die Spulenführung ist erste Sahne.

...auch nach 3 Jahren!!!


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



Carras schrieb:


> Ganz genau,
> 
> und der Punkt wo die Schnur dann auf die Spule (und damit auch auf die Achse) läuft, ist immer der Selbe, egal ob die Spule ein- oder ausgefahren ist.



Danke. Das macht Sinn! Demnach hast Du Recht und ich hab nicht weit genug gedacht.


----------



## froger79 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Hier wären mal meine Favouriten:

- Okuma Distance Carp INTR ( kennt jemand diese Freilaufgeschichte?)

- DAM Quick SLR 470 FS

oder von Okuma die Powerlinermodele PL- 860 oder PL 865
aber da passt mir fast zuviel Schnur drauf, ich  möchte nämlich mit geflochtener fischen und die würde hier ein vermögen kosten.

Kann jemand was zu diesen Rollen sagen, ich würde mehr zur DAM tendieren, obwohl man bei der Distance Carp ein Schnäppchen  machen könnte, da vertrau ich aber dem Freilauf nicht ganz.


----------



## Klinke (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Ich versteh zwar nicht, wieso man beim Karpfenfischen ne geflochtene nehmen muss, aber jedem das Seine.

Ich hatte die Powerliner 865 schon in der Flosse, naja wers braucht...Fische die Rollen diese Größenordnung benötigen, gibts vll alle 20 Jahre mal am Haken ;-) Die Wiegt ja fast ein Kilo. Abgesehn von der Größe aber ein sehr nettes Spielzeug mit sehr guter Verarbeitung.
Ansonsten hab ich bisher im Verhältnis Preis/Leistung bei Freilaufrollen nichts empfehlenswerteres als Okuma in der Hand gehabt.

Ich fische selber 2 Cassien Baitfeeder und das sind echt mal Teile die ich nicht mehr missen möchte. Robust ohne Ende, laufen wie am 1. Tag, schöner, leichter Freilauf und....erschwinglich.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



froger79 schrieb:


> - DAM Quick SLR 470 FS



Die habe ich auch seit zwei Jahren im Gebrauch und kann nichts negatives darüber sagen.

Und die gibts schon für ca. 60€ neu im Netz.


----------



## Captain.Chaos (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

ich habe 2 baitrunner 12000D in gebrauch und bin super happy mit denen! 
durch die größe kannst du sie auch vielseitig einsetzen und auch mal auf die anderen klopper gebrauchen


----------



## Xtremelure (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Cormoran ANTERA BR 5PiF 10000

seit 1jahr in gebrauch und fuer den preis kann man echt nicht meckern !

bin zufrieden damit!


----------



## Carpmen (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

ich kann dir die hier empfehlen haben schon drei bekannte in gebrauch und sind sehr zufrieden damit werd mir auch noch zei für meine Ruten zulegen 

http://cgi.ebay.de/YARIS-SPORTS-TRE...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item35adfee143


----------



## Tino (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



Xtremelure schrieb:


> Cormoran ANTERA BR 5PiF 10000
> 
> seit 1jahr in gebrauch und fuer den preis kann man echt nicht meckern !
> 
> bin zufrieden damit!




Ein Freund hat diese auch und der ist mehr als zufrieden.

Bremse + Freilauf einfach Top

Schnurverlegung auch erste Sahne.

Verarbeitung gibts auch nichts zu meckern.


----------



## antonio (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



froger79 schrieb:


> Hier wären mal meine Favouriten:
> 
> - Okuma Distance Carp INTR ( kennt jemand diese Freilaufgeschichte?)
> 
> ...



dann unterfütter doch.

antonio


----------



## NR.9 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Fische auch auch seit fast 2 Jahren das alte Modell Powerliner 865 und bin hochzufrieden. Das neue hat anstatt wie das alte Modell eine Kunststoff Kurbel um Gewicht einzusparen. WIEGEN ja nicht fast 1 Kg !!! 
Und das mit der Geflochtenen würde ich mir überlegen. Und wenns wirklich so sein soll oder sein muss ist wie mein Vorredner sagte das Unterfüttern der Geflochtenen mit Mono die beste Variante oder glaubst du das Spinnfischer bei Rollen um die 200m Schnurfassung 0,20er da etwa 300m Geflochtene z.B. 0,12er drauf machen - Geld verschwendung - das meiste wird ja nicht genutzt und wäre von daher so gut wie nie im Gebrauch. Meine Spinnruten kommen mit den kleinen Handelsüblichen Mengen einer Geflochtenen aus - z.B. Fireline 110m Spule oder Spiderwire 120m glaube ich.


----------



## carphunter386 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

hab früher die Okuma Powerliner Pl 1060 pro gefischt!
Gab es so nie bei uns zu kaufen..hatte 11 Kugellager...
war solide und wirklich ne gute rolle,aber überleg dir das mit dem Freilauf nochmal ganz genau!Brauch man das wirklich? ( Immerhin ein Teil mehr das kaputt gehn kann )...
hab die jetzt verkauft und mir welche ohne Freilauf zugelegt...
war früher auch begeistert vom Freilauf,aber nach einiger Zeit stellte ich mir dann doch so einige Fragen!
ABER jeder muss wissen was er will und BRAUCHT!

Hier meine neuen : Daiwa Emcast Advanced 5500

machen nen genialen Eindruck..Verarbeitung sehr solide...Schnurfassung : 450 m 0,36 mm ...edles Design und 11 qualitativ hochwertige Kugellager
 ( Daiwa eben ).....


----------



## Tino (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



carphunter386 schrieb:


> hab früher die Okuma Powerliner Pl 1060 pro gefischt!
> Gab es so nie bei uns zu kaufen..hatte 11 Kugellager...
> war solide und wirklich ne gute rolle,aber überleg dir das mit dem Freilauf nochmal ganz genau!Brauch man das wirklich? ( Immerhin ein Teil mehr das kaputt gehn kann )...
> hab die jetzt verkauft und mir welche ohne Freilauf zugelegt...
> ...


----------



## Carras (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



carphunter386 schrieb:


> .......aber überleg dir das mit dem Freilauf nochmal ganz genau!Brauch man das wirklich? ( Immerhin ein Teil mehr das kaputt gehn kann )...
> ( Daiwa eben ).....


 

Diese Aussage wird immer wieder geschrieben.

Aber,

Dann kauft lieber Rollen die keine Kugellager haben und möglichst kein Getriebe und möglichst kein,.....

Schau Dir mal ne Explosionszeichnung einer Rolle (ohne Freilauf) an. Da hat es so viele Teil(chen) drin,...da kann so viel Kaputt gehen,...
Da könnten man auch glatt sagen, kauft Euch keine Rollen, denn die könnten kaputt gehen.

:q


----------



## CarpMetty (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Und wenn der Freilauf kaputt geht, hat man ja immer noch ne ganz normale Rolle mit Bremse


----------



## carphunter386 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

sry aber find ich ein wenig schwachsinnig diese Aussage!
Du hast eben bei einer Freilauf zusätzlich zu deiner normalen Bremse eine an die was kommen KANN !Ich habe nie behauptet das was dran kommen muss!
Schau dir die Shimanos an,die laufen locker 10 und mehr Jahre ohne Probs zu machen auch mit Freilauf!
Mein Kommentar war eher darauf bezogen ob man sowas braucht!
Und ich behaupte das man eine Stationär Rolle ohne Freilauf einfach feiner einstellen kann als eine mit Freilauf!
Ihr könnt gerne über mich herfallen,aber das ist die Erfahrung,die ich gemacht habe und das nicht nur mit günstigen Rollen wie der Okuma,sondern auch mit Shimanos und co. !
Hab auch teilweise Fische schon verloren,weil ich Freilauf gefischt habe!
Der Fisch zog durch den Freilauf grad soviel Schnur das er im nächsten Ast festsaß...und wieso?Weil ich ddie Bremseinstellung für den Freilauf zugeknallt hatte und der Fisch sich trotzdem die 2 m die ich vor dem Hinderniss fischte geholt hatte!
Mir kommt keine Freilauf mehr ins Haus,immerhin kannst du die Daiwas 
( nur ein Beispiel ) hinter her immer noch mit dem QD Sytem ausstatten! (ähnlich Freilauf )


----------



## CarpMetty (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

falls du mich meinst, die Aussage war auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint!


----------



## carphunter386 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

neee die deiner 2 Vorredner!


----------



## Carp_fisher (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



Carras schrieb:


> Diese Aussage wird immer wieder geschrieben.
> 
> Aber,
> 
> ...


 
Bei einer Freilaufrolle sind es dann aber def.mehr Teilchen :q.

Der eine mag Freilaufrollen der andere nicht fertig ,ich komme auch ohne aus.

Ist halt Geschmacksache!


----------



## snorreausflake (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



carphunter386 schrieb:


> Der Fisch zog durch den Freilauf grad soviel Schnur das er im nächsten Ast festsaß...und wieso?Weil ich ddie Bremseinstellung für den Freilauf zugeknallt hatte und der Fisch sich trotzdem die 2 m die ich vor dem Hinderniss fischte geholt hatte!


Und von wieviel kaputten Freiläufen hast denn schon gehört?
Hä du fischt vor nem Hindernis und knallst den Freilauf zu das er ja nicht ins Hindernis kann, ja dann stell ich mir doch die Frage warum du den Freilauf überhaupt betätigt hast und nicht gleich ohne gefischt hast|kopfkrat

Ich finde den Freilauf eine schöne Erfindung und ich fische immer noch damit mit Begeisterung genauso wie viele es andere auch taten, tja jetzt ist halt die Mode grad anders und Freilauf ist uncool


----------



## Tino (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



carphunter386 schrieb:


> Der Fisch zog durch den Freilauf grad soviel Schnur das er im nächsten Ast festsaß...und wieso?Weil ich ddie Bremseinstellung für den Freilauf zugeknallt hatte und der Fisch sich trotzdem die 2 m die ich vor dem Hinderniss fischte geholt hatte!
> 
> Um das für und wider könnte man genug schreiben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carras (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Meine Aussage war sicher etwas provozierend gedacht, zugegeben.

Ich sehe es aber auch ein wenig als Modegag, daß der Freilauf immer wieder als Überflüssig bezeichnet wird. Und daß er quasi zusätzliches "Kaputgehpotential" bietet, ist meiner Meinung nach, einfach mal daher gelabert, mehr auch nicht.

Ich habe mit Freilaufrollen angefangen,....bin dann auf Rollen mit norm. Frontbremse gewechselt,....und heute fische  ich wieder Freilaufrollen zum Karpfenfischen.
Auch die meisten meiner Bekannten, fischen Freilaufrollen. Inzwischen sogar einer, der immer und immer wieder sagte: "Freilauf, völliger Quatsch, total unnötig!"

Und Fakt ist:

Zähl doch mal die Teilchen einer guten Freilaufrolle und zähl mal die Teilchen einer guten Big Pit Rolle mit normaler Frontbremse.

Ne Shimano US Baitrunner kommt da z.b. mit zwei oder drei Kugellagern aus. Ne Daiwa Emcast Evo Carp hat schon 8 Kugellager. Ne Okuma Spector hat 14 Kugellager.

Entscheidend über die Anfälligkeit einer Rolle sind nicht die Anzahl der Teilchen,....sonder die Auswahl (Qualität) der Teile und die Konstruktion der Rolle an Sich.
Kann ja sehr gut sein, daß ne normale Fromtbremsenrolle mehr Teile hat, als manch gute Freilaufrolle. Und dann?

Die Aussage, daß ein Freilauf ne zusätzliche Schwachstelle ist, die kaputt gehen kann, ist einfach nur Pauschal daher gelabert, mehr nicht.


----------



## vermesser (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Ich bin zwar kein Karpfenangler, fische aber Freilaufrollen in der Brandung, beim Feedern und auf Aal. Was genau soll da eher kaputt gehen? Also ich sehe dieses Argument gegen den Freilauf als Mode...und ich halte den Freilauf fürs Ansitzangeln einfach für eine sehr sinnvolle Erfindung, sei es, um den Verlust der Rute zu vermeiden, wenn man in den Busch muss, sei es um das Gefummel mit Schnurclips bei offener Rolle nicht zu haben, um zu vermeiden, daß ein Dorsch das Dreibein bei einem ungestühmen Biss umreißen kann...und außerdem muss ich vor dem Drill nicht an der Bremse rumfummeln, sonder nehme mit einem Click den Freilauf raus und los gehts...!


----------



## froger79 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

So ich war shopen, beim Angelhändler meines Vertrauens.
Es ist jetzt doch eine FOX Stratos 10000 e geworden, da diese Okuma Rollen so schwer sind das man damit Elche erlegen kann.

Aber Danke trotzdem für die vielen Hinweise und Anregungen!:vik:


----------



## Tino (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Das verstehe jetzt wer will.

Über diese Rollen hört man doch fast nur "negatives" #c

Zumindest bekommt man für deren Preis schon ne gute Freilauf-Rolle.


----------



## Carras (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Und ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, daß die Fox Rollen von Okuma gebaut werden,...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



Carras schrieb:


> Und ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, daß die Fox Rollen von Okuma gebaut werden,...



Wie so viele andere "Marken" übrigens auch 

Das Argument "Gewicht" ist doch bei einer Karpfenpeitsche, die zu 99% auf dem Pod liegt, eher kein Argument oder?


----------



## Carras (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Vor ner Fox Stratos,... hätte ich die Prologic XLNT 60 geholt.
Preis / Leistung ist da einwandfrei, zumahl es die bei Gerlinger, gerade für sehr günstiges Geld gibt,...und das ist auch ne Okuma Rolle


----------



## froger79 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

kann sein das die FOX von Okuma ist, aber hatte beide in der Hand und da ist für mich keine Verwandschaft da!
Die Stratos macht meines Erachtens einen "besseren" Eindruck und wenn die kaputt geht bekommt er sie wieder, ich sehe da kein Problem.
ich find die Fox stylischer, obwohl sich hier sicher einige die Frage stellen werden ob eine Rolle schön sein muss oder perfekt funktionieren soll. Für mich ist beides wichtig, aber ich werde berichten wenn etwas negatives an der Rolle auffällt!

ich fisch auch ne Sportex karpfenrutte, obwohl viele sagen das es in der Preisklasse viel besseres gibt, aber ich fand die halt hübscher als die Konkurenz.


----------



## Carras (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Nun,

die Okuma Powerliner ist auch ne Big Pit Rolle, die Fox Stratos 10000 nicht.
Daher auch der gewisse Gewichtsunterschied.

Powerliner: ca. 660 Gramm
Stratos 10000 ca. 550 Gramm


----------



## Erragon48 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Ich bräuchte auch eine Karpfenrolle, doch ich weiß nicht, ob ich eine 6500 Penn Spinfisher nehmen soll oder die 8500. 
Ich hoffe jemand ist noch im Tema aktiv


----------



## dexter_88 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

ich kann dir shimano und okuma ans herz legen sind gute rollen zum guten preis leistungs verhältnis

abraten würde ich dir von den Fox, 2 kollegen von mir hatten die rollen und nur probleme mit dem getriebe.


----------



## friedfischfänger (23. August 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Hey,
Ich suche eine karpfenrolle (preis zwischen 50-80€) mit der man gut gute 80- 100 meter werfen kann und auch gut fische drillen kann. Ich weiss net ob man für diesen preis eine gute karpfenrolle erwarten kann aber ich hoffe es mal


----------



## nExX (25. August 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Okuma powerliner. Für 50 takken bekommst du die und weit genug wefen kannst da damit allemale!

Aber um auf das thema "freilauf" zurückzukommen. Gerade bei der powerliner hat mir bei 2 rollen schon einmal der freilauf "probleme" gemacht! Man darf bei ihnen im freilauf, die spule nicht falsch herum drehen. D.h. Man darf die schnur im freilauf nicht per hand  aufspulen. Im gehäuse an der freilaufmechanik befindet sich ein plättchen, welches dieses typische freilaufgeräusch "ratschen, rattern" erzeugt. Beim aufspulen kann es schnell passieren, dass dieses plättchen bricht. Höchstwarscheinlich wäre das gar kein problem gewesen, da der freilauf noch wie zuvor funktionierte und sich so viel fett im getriebe befindet, dass das plättchen sozusagen festgeklebt war. Mir lies aber der gedanke, dass dieses plättchen ins getriebe gelangen könnte und dieses dann blockiert keine ruhe, deswegen lies ich mir dann auch 2 tage später eine neue vom dealer geben

Das ist das einzigste was ich an meinen okumas auszusetzen habe, persönlich aber stört es mich gewaltig. Deswegen werde ich mir auch keine freilaufrolle mehr kaufen. Dieses "problem" fällt somit dann weg. 

Und nun zu meiner frage. Ich fische die daiwa windcast 3lbs ruten. Möchte mir nun wegen diesem okuma problem neue kürbelchen kaufen. Passend wäre ja hierzu die windcast kurbel. Hatte sie auch schön in der hand. Sie machen einen soliden eindruck und lassen sich auch schön kurbeln. Leider habe ich im netz noch keine brauchbaren berichte darüber gefunden. Könnte mir jemand etwas über diese kurbeln sagen? Oder mir eine empfehlung einer anderen kurbel nennen. Preis wäre bis 140 euro pro stück. Kein freilauf. Schnurfassung ca. 250m 0,35

Vielen dank


----------



## bobsel (25. August 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Ich würde Shimano Baitrunner empfehlen. Die sind robust und langelebig.


----------



## Dakarangus (25. August 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Ich hatte früher auch Shiman Baitrunner aero, hab sie verkauft nachdem ich das erste mal eine daiwa Emblem in der Hand hatte, die fühlen sich eifnach viel robuster und unverwüstlicher an.
fische jetzt die Emblem X und Z 4500T.
An einer Dritt-Rute die ich gerne neben die Feederrute auf Karpfen auslege fische ich seit diesem Jahr eine Penn Slammer 560, hat einige Karpfen sehr gut bewältigt. Für gut 50€ in Robustheit nicht zu schlagen.

Wie es mit extremen Wurfweiten aussieht weiß ich nicht, an meinen Gewässern fängt man ufernah.


----------



## dexter_88 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Wenn du eine gute Rolle haben möchtest, schau mal in diversen karpfenforen im gebraucht Markt. Hab mir dieses Jahr eine Shimano us baitrunner dl 10000 gebraucht gekauft statt für 100 1 Jahr alt für 45 Euro Top Rolle für das Geld. Und Schnurfassung reicht auch aus wenn man mal mit dem Boot auf 200 oder 300 Meter auslegt


----------



## karpfenandi121 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Hallo, 
Wer so nennen Müll wie okuma, fox dam und wie se alle heißen ist selber dran schuld. Kauft euch was von shimano oder daiwa mit frontbremse und mit oder ohne Freilauf!  Die halten wenigstens auf Dauer. 
Also wie baitrunner a, b, d. Emblem St oder XT, longcast, Infinitiv, tournament, ultegra usw. 
Gruß Andi


----------



## vermesser (26. August 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



karpfenandi121 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wer so nennen Müll wie okuma, fox dam und wie se alle heißen ist selber dran schuld. Kauft euch was von shimano oder daiwa mit frontbremse und mit oder ohne Freilauf!  Die halten wenigstens auf Dauer.



Du hast ja gewaltig Ahnung und davon ziemlich viel, oder?? Alles Müll außer Shimano und Daiwa :vik: ! Jo, Du hast es drauf. Gibt ja auch nicht so Marken wie Fin Nor und Penn, die in der schweren Meeresangelei verwendet werden oder sowas wie Ryobi, Okuma usw., die grundsolide, untotbare Rollen bauen, die kein Karpfen killt...Junge Junge, geballte Kompetenz |supergri|supergri #q#q !


----------



## Lui Nairolf (26. August 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*



karpfenandi121 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wer so nennen Müll wie okuma, fox dam und wie se alle heißen ist selber dran schuld. Kauft euch was von shimano oder daiwa mit frontbremse und mit oder ohne Freilauf!  Die halten wenigstens auf Dauer.
> Also wie baitrunner a, b, d. Emblem St oder XT, longcast, Infinitiv, tournament, ultegra usw.
> Gruß Andi



Gibts noch mehr Infos wie du zu dieser allumfassenden Weisheit kommst oder soll das unkommentiert von deinem Sachverstand zeugen?


----------



## Slick (26. August 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung KarpfenRolle*

Ich angle schon seit 3 Jahren mit Okuma Powerlinern.Der größte Fisch war ein 18,5 Kg Karpfen und die Rollen laufen wie am ersten Tag.Eher besser wie vorher,seit das Plättchen abgebrochen ist(feinerer Freilauf).:q


Grüße


----------

